# Eastern Orthodox Issues



## Scott (Sep 20, 2005)

Some sources of practical issues in Orthodoxy:

[1] pokrov.org (Eastern Orthodox problems with pedophelia)
[2] What Athens Has To Do With Jerusalem

I have found that practical issues like this can sometimes be useful is keeping people from leaving for groups like this, even when theological arguments are not persuasive. Often people want to leave b/c they believe the grass is greener on the other side. Good to have eyes wide open.

Similarly, this should be read by anybody considering Rome.

Scott


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 29, 2005)

On the flip side, are there accounts of similar atrocious acts within any reformed churches?

(serious question)


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2005)

I am sure you can find anecdotes, but nothing widespread like this, even expanding to the larger mainline protestant denominations.


----------

